# Ariens 32" hydropro 926517 electric starter question



## foggysail (Feb 21, 2015)

Spring is near and so is summer! I want to get ready for next year with a new snowblower, preferably a 32" Ariens professional quality machine to replace my old 32" Bolens!

But there is a problem. The 32" hydropro currently offered by Ariens operates with a 12vdc starter. That might be OK for a guy that carries a machine around in a truck but not for a home owner. OK, sure, maybe a home owner does not need a professional quality machine, but this home owner will only purchase pro quality.

So my question is can the 926517 model's electric starter be converted/changed to 120vac with a simple swap of the starter? I just do not want to put up with a battery and it's problems.

Don't know why Ariens did away with the 926054 that did use a 120vac starter. Also not sure if that model offered the same steering system as the current model. If the only difference is related to the starter, maybe I should look for a used 926054. A 36" machine is too big and although less expensive, I want to avoid a 28".

Thanks--

Foggy


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I can't say specifically without knowing the engine but all the older engines would swap 12V/120V starters. Same mounts.

If you call a dealer they should be able to tell you if there is one available and the price and P/N.

If you know the engine we could look it up too.

http://www4.briggsandstratton.com/miscpdfs/RNT/Starter_Catalog_MS3880.pdf

.


----------



## Zedhead (Jan 1, 2016)

Why would you think the 12v starter would be a problem?
My lawn tractors don't have a problem when they sit over the winter. They start right up in the spring. Same thing for a blower sitting over the summer?


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Zedhead said:


> Why would you think the 12v starter would be a problem?
> My lawn tractors don't have a problem when they sit over the winter. They start right up in the spring. Same thing for a blower sitting over the summer?


12V: Needs a battery.
120V: No battery.

12V: Battery will eventually need to be replaced, = $$.
120V: No battery.

12V: Batterys dont like cold..might have trouble starting.
120V: Electrical outlet not bothered by cold.

The only advantage to a battery on a snowblower is if you are a commercial user, and are bringing the snowblower to multiple job sites..

but for a homeowner, 120V starter is soooooooo much better.
you are starting the snowblower in your garage, always.. an extension cord is right there on the wall. no battery to hassle with..no contest, 120V wins by a landslide.


Scot


----------



## AriensPro1128 (Nov 9, 2014)

Wait until you get older and you may change your tune.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Zedhead said:


> Why would you think the 12v starter would be a problem?
> My lawn tractors don't have a problem when they sit over the winter. They start right up in the spring. Same thing for a blower sitting over the summer?


I've never had a blower with battery start. But looking at Ariens' high-end offerings the other day, I did notice the battery start on one model (probably this one), and it kinda got me thinking. 

I'd argue that tractors are most often used in the summer, so the warmer weather makes the battery happier, and the oil less viscous, making it an easier scenario. And if I can't cut my grass right now because the battery is flat, I can probably wait an hour to let a charger do its job. 

For my situation, I would prefer AC-start. 99% of the time, the power will be on. My blower lives in the garage, so an outlet is 10 feet away. So I have infinite cranking time available, if the engine is being difficult. I have to let the starter motor cool, naturally, but that applies to either type. 

With battery-start, you don't need a cord, of course. Great if the blower lives in an unpowered shed far from the house. But if the engine is having trouble starting, maybe because it's really cold, or carb issues, that could be trouble. You may only get a few attempts to start it, before the battery starts to weaken. After that, if you can't pull-start it, you might have to hook a charger to the battery for a while, before trying again. 

A bunch of us saw that this weekend with our cars in the really-cold snap here in the northeast. The engine gets harder to spin, at the same time that the battery gets weak, an unfortunate combination. My car *normally* starts fine, but it had a hard time this weekend. 

Now, normally, yes, the engine should start with a few pulls, or a few seconds of cranking. But we all know that sometimes things happen, and it needs a little more time. If you're relying on the electric start (maybe you have a bad shoulder), and the battery goes flat, while you need to get to work (and don't have an hour to recharge it), that's no good. 

This difference was also going through my mind when reading some reviews of battery-powered (cordless) snowblowers, including an Ariens model, vs corded. I'll take my corded electric Toro any day of the week, vs cordless, for my situation. Stopping in the middle of clearing extra-heavy snow due to a dead blower battery? No thanks.

Edit: I see that Scot just made my points, more concisely :redface:


----------



## Zedhead (Jan 1, 2016)

I rarely ever use my blower when I don't have to shut it off one time away from a 120V outlet. Out at the EOD, usually. 

I'm actually looking at a 13 HP engine with a 12v starter to swap onto my 1032.

With the OHV engines there is a compression release. With the 12V starter and a decent battery, I'd imagine you could crank it till the starter over heats


----------



## ELaw (Feb 4, 2015)

sscotsman said:


> you are starting the snowblower in your garage, always..


Scot,

You make some good arguments, but that particular one has one huge flaw: what if your engine stalls? Due to running out of gas or any other reason like heavier-than-expected EOD snow?

My driveway is 300' long so in that scenario I'd face the choice of using a 300' extension cord which is very unlikely to work (especially as I don't own one that long), or pushing my ~350 lb. machine all the way back to the garage. Okay scratch the "I" because I always use the pull starter, but my wife would NOT be happy if she were using the machine and found herself in that predicament. And as time passes neither of us are getting any younger... or stronger!


----------



## Zedhead (Jan 1, 2016)

I dunno, I can't think of a reason that would shy me away from a 12V starter setup


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

ELaw said:


> Scot,
> 
> You make some good arguments, but that particular one has one huge flaw: what if your engine stalls? Due to running out of gas or any other reason like heavier-than-expected EOD snow?
> 
> My driveway is 300' long so in that scenario I'd face the choice of using a 300' extension cord which is very unlikely to work (especially as I don't own one that long), or pushing my ~350 lb. machine all the way back to the garage. Okay scratch the "I" because I always use the pull starter, but my wife would NOT be happy if she were using the machine and found herself in that predicament. And as time passes neither of us are getting any younger... or stronger!


That's certainly a fair point. It's a scenario that's admittedly not on my radar, because my driveway isn't longer than my extension cord  

My comments above were for *my* scenario and experience, my apologies if it sounded like I was trying to imply they must be correct/valid for everyone. 

You're absolutely right, there are situations where requiring a cord will be a problem. Shoving these machines manually can be difficult, especially with tracks, as I understand it. More so if you have to go uphill. 

I would still rather have an AC-powered starter, personally. For those that prefer battery-powered, I'm glad we all have options!


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

ELaw said:


> Scot,
> 
> You make some good arguments, but that particular one has one huge flaw: what if your engine stalls? Due to running out of gas or any other reason like heavier-than-expected EOD snow.


Yeah, that's a valid point..but does that alone make the difference? Perhaps to some..but in 8 years of using my 1971 Ariens it has stalled only one time..and it wasn't a big deal to get it back to the extension cord. 

So even in the case of potential stalling, I still much prefer the 120v..

Yes, individidual situations vary..and for some, the battery will be better..but I still stick to my view that for the vast majority of homeowner snowblower use, the 120v is far better than a battery..

Scot


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Are there any modern snowblowers that are electric-start only? 12v or 120v, but no pull-start at all?

I consider that a drawback on my 1964 Wheel Horse garden tractor..its battery-start only! no pull start even exists on it..it was designed that way when new. It hasn't been a problem yet, but if the battery or the starter fails, I can't start the machine at all.

Scot


----------



## Mr Fixit (Nov 19, 2013)

I took the pull start off on my one BS blower, stored it and now I start my 8 HP by cordless or 120 volt 1/2" electric drill right on the flywheel clutch using a 1/2" socket setup. A 1/2" drill likely would turn an hour before overheating. An on board starter is 1 minute on max! Plus it's safe setup too.

I can't remember when the blower last stalled away from it's parking spot area. The cordless drill is as portable as is the gas can. If the idea is good enough for 700 hp race car's engines on race day?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

sscotsman said:


> The only advantage to a battery on a snowblower is if you are a commercial user, and are bringing the snowblower to multiple job sites..
> 
> but for a homeowner, 120V starter is soooooooo much better.
> you are starting the snowblower in your garage, always.. an extension cord is right there on the wall. no battery to hassle with..no contest, 120V wins by a landslide.
> Scot


Not necessarily, 12 volt you always have it at your fingertip to start no matter how far from the house you are.

If you have a rider but not a blower for it you can swap the battery back and forth and the battery will IMHO usually last longer.

The battery in my rider when I used it summer to cut and winter to blow lasted longer than in the riders I store over the winter.
Same if you go out and occasionally charge it.


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

So my '05 1332 Pro has a battery start. I'm currently on the 3rd battery after replacing it last season. The first 2 lasted 5 years each and drained out over the summer from lack of use. I'm sure I would've gotten longer life if I used a battery tender during the summer months. Even with a dead battery starting isn't a problem. It won't affect performance of the motor. If an engine can't be easily pull stated in 1-3 pulls there are other problems. Once the engine is running it will help maintain battery health and trickle charge. (Unless of course the battery is too far gone) As a side note this machine is used for commercial use including one blizzard back in 2013 where I put 26 hours on it and burned 13 gallons of gas. I've maybe pull started it a handful of times ever. Needless to say I've turned that key quite a bit.


----------



## Zedhead (Jan 1, 2016)

Amorphous Solar Panel &#151; 7 Watts | Amorphous Solar Panels| Northern Tool + Equipment


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Scot, I've only had more-recent lawn tractors, but I consider electric-start-only to be the norm. But I know some older WH tractors had the flywheel more exposed, I think they were horizontal-shaft engines, so maybe those could have been feasible to give a pull-starter. 



Mr Fixit said:


> I took the pull start off on my one BS blower, stored it and now I start my 8 HP by cordless or 120 volt 1/2" electric drill right on the flywheel clutch using a 1/2" socket setup. A 1/2" drill likely would turn an hour before overheating. An on board starter is 1 minute on max! Plus it's safe setup too.


A drill is an interesting idea. Thinking back to old Briggs mowers that I had, I remember a ratcheting square post for the pull-starter. I'm guessing something similar is what you're putting the socket on? 

My Tec engines have a special sleeve for the pull-starter to engage, but there must a nut securing this sleeve (maybe just the flywheel nut?), which you could use a socket on. I haven't looked in a while. If it was going to be the flywheel nut, you wouldn't want to actually change the torque on that nut, or you could cause some harm (loosen it, and the flywheel key might shear). I wouldn't use a cordless impact gun to turn the nut/engine, for instance. 

I've used my cordless drill to try and spin an 8hp Tec flathead engine backwards, to get a compression reading with the compression release disabled. The drill (an older 18V Ryobi) wasn't really happy about it. But that was with an old drill battery, fighting full compression, without the compression release. Spinning it in the forward direction (enabling the compression release) probably would have been easier. As you said, then you could use a corded drill, or cordless, assuming both have enough torque. 



Zedhead said:


> Amorphous Solar Panel — 7 Watts | Amorphous Solar Panels| Northern Tool + Equipment


That's a good idea, if you store the blower in an unpowered shed, or similar. Heck, you could maybe even use a smaller panel? You wouldn't need much power, just a tiny bit to keep the battery topped-off during the off season. Could be nice for a tractor too.


----------



## foggysail (Feb 21, 2015)

Nice sharing of ideas, concerns and preferences. I find batteries to be a BPITA and want to avoid that pain. One would think that pros who truck snowblowers to jobs would prefer either a 24" or a 36" machine. Both of these current HydroPros employ AC starters.

I have my mind set on a 32" something and that is what I will purchase. If Ariens makes my choice too difficult, there are other manufacturers out there for me to consider. I don't mind paying the big bucks that a 32" HydroPro commands. 

I recommend that Ariens review their sales of the 926517 (12vdc) current 32" machine against their discontinued 926054 (120vac) machine. My belief is homeowners prefer the 120vac systems and the home market surely must be far greater than the pro market. Machines sold as pro models are really sold as HEAVY DUTY models that are attractive to homeowners just as they might be to the pros. I haven't done a study yet as to what other manufacturer's starter systems require but I have some months available to find out prior to next season.


----------



## foggysail (Feb 21, 2015)

AriensPro1128 said:


> Wait until you get older and you may change your tune.


It is not age.........it's health!!!! I am 82 and counting!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

The smaller panels are sold at most auto parts stores and I've seen them at Harbor Freight too. I have one of those with a cigarette lighter plug I can move from car to car to keep the batteries up. Works good.

1.5 watt, $15
1.5 Watt Solar Battery Charger

Schumacher Electric SP200 - Solar Battery Maintainer | O'Reilly Auto Parts

I like having an electric start but I usually use the cord. Few more years and that might be changing though.
Or as was pointed out to me, you injure yourself and need some assistance for a week, month or ....


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

if I were to get a snowblower with 12v electric start I would pick up a battery tender jr to go with it. once the original battery went kput I would replace it with an agm battery if it didn't come with one or better yet an odyssey battery if they make one to replace the stock battery


----------



## foggysail (Feb 21, 2015)

detdrbuzzard said:


> if I were to get a snowblower with 12v electric start I would pick up a battery tender jr to go with it. once the original battery went kput I would replace it with an agm battery if it didn't come with one or better yet an odyssey battery if they make one to replace the stock battery



If I end up with the 32" HydroPro with its sucky 12 starter, I'll change the starter before I get into chargers and/or bigger, better batteries.


----------



## lillbear (Jan 5, 2016)

foggysail said:


> Spring is near and so is summer! I want to get ready for next year with a new snowblower, preferably a 32" Ariens professional quality machine to replace my old 32" Bolens!
> 
> But there is a problem. The 32" hydropro currently offered by Ariens operates with a 12vdc starter. That might be OK for a guy that carries a machine around in a truck but not for a home owner. OK, sure, maybe a home owner does not need a professional quality machine, but this home owner will only purchase pro quality.
> 
> ...


Just wondering why you want to avoid the 28 since it performs better and is faster in thicker snow. As far as 12v starter most 32 like Honda Yamaha are the same. Unless you go with a lower model or the 28 pro I don't think you'll find one without


----------



## foggysail (Feb 21, 2015)

My 32 Bolens has performed so well over the 30 years I have owned it, I would purchase another if it was still manufactured. Everything tires after 30 years including me. But aside from that, I am just being a little bull headed by insisting to self that self better replace the 32 self has with another 32.

As to performance, you may have a point there because as I read the specifications, both machines use the same engines.

There are cost advantages to a 28 but I am not there yet. Ariens claims their reason for using a 12 volt system was to cater to professional needs such as the guys who transport a machine from one job to another. Now if the 28 had better performance, then why did Ariens change their 32 HydroPro from 120vac to 12v instead of the 28 HydroPro? It would seem to me that trucking a 28" machine is a heck of a lot easier than trucking a 32".

In any case, I still have not parted with money but I really do need----maybe the better word is want more so than need ... a new machine. If I listened to my wife, she would have me use the Bolens until it died and then replace it with a shovel


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

foggysail said:


> As to performance, you may have a point there because as I read the specifications, both machines use the same engines.


I'd say you'd then want to consider your snowfalls. With the same engine, the 28 will obviously give you more power per bucket width. If your 32 Bolens struggles in deeper storms, then perhaps there is some precedent for a higher "power density". If you get 6-8" fluffy storms, then 28 or 32 may not make much difference. But if you get a foot and a half of heavy wet snow, using the same engine on a smaller bucket may provide some benefit. 

Of course, it's only the first pass that needs to be the full bucket width. After that you can simply take a narrower cut with a 32, to reduce the load on the engine. I bought a 10hp 24", for high power, narrow bucket. But I have now realized than having the same engine on maybe a 26 would still give me most of the benefit, I could just take narrower cuts if needed. And in lighter storms, I could clear a bit faster. 



> There are cost advantages to a 28 but I am not there yet. Ariens claims their reason for using a 12 volt system was to cater to professional needs such as the guys who transport a machine from one job to another. Now if the 28 had better performance, then why did Ariens change their 32 HydroPro from 120vac to 12v instead of the 28 HydroPro? It would seem to me that trucking a 28" machine is a heck of a lot easier than trucking a 32".


Trucking a 28" is probably easier than a 32", but both are big & heavy anyhow. I don't clear commercially. But I'd hazard a guess that the school of thought is that the 32" can clear faster. And time = money for commercial clearing. So they would presumably be biased towards the machine that can do the work the fastest. Biggest engine + widest bucket.


----------



## lillbear (Jan 5, 2016)

foggysail said:


> My 32 Bolens has performed so well over the 30 years I have owned it, I would purchase another if it was still manufactured. Everything tires after 30 years including me. But aside from that, I am just being a little bull headed by insisting to self that self better replace the 32 self has with another 32.
> 
> As to performance, you may have a point there because as I read the specifications, both machines use the same engines.
> 
> ...


I use to have a 32 and don't regret going to the hydro pro track 28. I can actually do my driveway faster then the 32 did. I bought my father a pro wheel 28 a couple of years ago so he wouldn't have to fight with his old Craftsman anymore. 
He complained at first but after he used it he was very happy with it. I'm not sure why Ariens and Honda only have 12v on there 32 since most contractors I see around here will use 28 inch bucket with no 12v starter. Maybe it's because of the amount of snow we get in my area. 140+ inch average per year and last year was 197 inch. It's always a challenge to find the right fit. I went with biggest engine smaller bucket and tracks because of gravel driveway. So far I think I picked the right machine. Best of luck finding what your looking for.


----------



## foggysail (Feb 21, 2015)

RedOctobyr said:


> But I'd hazard a guess that the school of thought is that the 32" can clear faster. And time = money for commercial clearing. So they would presumably be biased towards the machine that can do the work the fastest.
> 
> Biggest engine + widest bucket.



The 28 & 32 are both advertised to have 420cc engines


----------



## foggysail (Feb 21, 2015)

lillbear said:


> I use to have a 32 and don't regret going to the hydro pro track 28. I can actually do my driveway faster then the 32 did. I bought my father a pro wheel 28 a couple of years ago so he wouldn't have to fight with his old Craftsman anymore.
> He complained at first but after he used it he was very happy with it. I'm not sure why Ariens and Honda only have 12v on there 32 since most contractors I see around here will use 28 inch bucket with no 12v starter. Maybe it's because of the amount of snow we get in my area. 140+ inch average per year and last year was 197 inch. It's always a challenge to find the right fit. I went with biggest engine smaller bucket and tracks because of gravel driveway. So far I think I picked the right machine. Best of luck finding what your looking for.


Excellent reply!!! I plan to stay on the board for some time so I will be sharing my purchase adventure with all who wish to take the time to read about it. 

I may even look into track machines which to date I have ignored.

Foggy


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

foggysail said:


> The 28 & 32 are both advertised to have 420cc engines


I saw that in your previous post  Sorry, I should have phrased my point better: 

The 32" *still* has the largest available engine, while also having the largest bucket. Therefore, it might be more appealing to commercial users, since it probably can provide the fastest clearing, on average, and faster clearing can let them make more money. Thus Ariens equipping the 32" with the 12V battery start, since maybe that machine would be the most appealing to commercial users, who won't have 120V AC readily available. 

All speculation on my part, of course.


----------



## lillbear (Jan 5, 2016)

RedOctobyr said:


> I saw that in your previous post  Sorry, I should have phrased my point better:
> 
> The 32" *still* has the largest available engine, while also having the largest bucket. Therefore, it might be more appealing to commercial users, since it probably can provide the fastest clearing, on average, and faster clearing can let them make more money. Thus Ariens equipping the 32" with the 12V battery start, since maybe that machine would be the most appealing to commercial users, who won't have 120V AC readily available.
> 
> All speculation on my part, of course.


Your assumption are probably right Red. One thing I have to say is that the 420cc has 15HP and is by far the easiest engine to pull start I ever had. Even my wife can start it with the pull cord. My old 10 Hp was really hard to pull and she used the 120V starter. Whatever B&S did with the decompression system they got it right. One pull every time so far.


----------



## lillbear (Jan 5, 2016)

Foggysail this is a pro track 28


----------

